

Forth on the Commodore 64 - freedrull
http://code.google.com/p/durexforth/

======
spooneybarger
I got started with programming on a commodore 64 and after not realizing there
was an easier way to do it than machine language, moved on to using a c-64 fig
forth implementation for writing video games called White Lightning (
<http://www.crashonline.org.uk/08/whitelig.htm> ).

Ah, nostalgia.

edit: that link is to a non c-64 version. couldn't find anything on the c-64
version in my lazy search.

~~~
rbanffy
I have really good memories of using Forth on 8-bit computers (I played a lot
with GraFORTH on my Apple II clone). It may have undone some of the damage
learning BASIC did...

~~~
spooneybarger
Everyone is always amazed that I only know three bits of BASIC syntax... does
it really do damage?

~~~
rbanffy
I, personally, don't think so. I think it's a lot like a low entry barrier:
before BASIC, it was hard to program those 8-bit computers. After BASIC, a lot
of people who have no particular inclination or ability towards programming
computers called themselves programmers and inflicted their creations upon
innocent users.

